# Gaming PC, Need Advice.



## Syck0 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, i am planning on building a gaming pc but i would like some advice and was wondering if everything was compatible.

Should i go AMD or Intel ?
Does the Motherboard really makes a big dif for gaming ? Should i change it ?
And the CPU, any recomendation? i will be maily gaming .

here is the build. Total Cost, 1400$ tax in

-ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard Newegg.ca - ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

-Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600K Newegg.ca - Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600K

-CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 Newegg.ca - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9

-MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video ... Newegg.ca - MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

-Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

-Rosewill ARMOR Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ,Full mesh design front bezel, comes with Six Fans Newegg.ca - Rosewill ARMOR Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ,Full mesh design front bezel, comes with Six Fans-1x Front 120mm Fan, 2x Top 120mm Fan, 1x Rear 120mm Fan, 1x 80mm Fan on motherboard tray, 1x Side 200mm Fan, option Fan-1x Bottom 120mm F

-ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM

-ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 92mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler

-Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM


If i went AMD, for a total of 1200$ tax in, i would replace the CPU, GP and Mobo with;

-AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDE00ZFBGRBOX Newegg.ca - AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDE00ZFBGRBOX

-SAPPHIRE 100312-3SR Radeon HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity Newegg.ca - SAPPHIRE 100312-3SR Radeon HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

-ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard Newegg.ca - ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## narmour (May 6, 2009)

Always post your budget.

And the i7 2500k is the best gaming chip at the moment (bang for buck IMO) the 2600k is pointless unless you actually use multi-threaded apps.

Phenom II x6 Thuban is not a gaming CPU, go for the Phenom x4 955/970 and a decent OC board - a 990FX would be nice as it also set's you up for BD.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Narmour is correct in that 6 core cpu's either Intel or Amd are not greater for gaming as most games can't utilize 6 cores. Heck that could go for quads too although recent releases are cathing up to the quads at least. I don't see the most important component of a computer, the power supply.


----------



## Syck0 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just forgot to put my power supply in lol, here it is. as for the budget, 1400$ would kinda be the maximum as i reached it but lower is welcome.


-CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply Newegg.ca - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

And i wanted to know if my GPU was alright, any advice or better option ? (talking about the intel one)

If i change the i7-2600k to a i7-2500k, im at 1300$ tax in which sounds alright for me.

Which one has the greatest support and update in term of GPU ? Intel or AMD. Would you go for the 1GB Nvidia or the 2GB Ati, if i choosed the Intel CPU.

Do you think my power supply has enough Wattage >


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

With the 560ti and everything else I would bump it up to a TX 750. That will give you some headroom and won't work the PSU as hard running everything.


----------



## Syck0 (Jul 20, 2011)

i7-960 or i7-2500k which i cant find on newegg.ca ?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I would go with the i7-2500k myself.


----------



## Syck0 (Jul 20, 2011)

i cant find a i7-2500k, only a i5-2500k ... tryed many online shop.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

2500k = i5, 2600k = i7


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

hhnq04 said:


> 2500k = i5, 2600k = i7


Opps! I hit the edit button again instead of quote. Anyways Thanks! No wonder why I couldn't find one. Now you why I am known as Amd_Man and not Intel_Man. :4-dontkno


----------



## narmour (May 6, 2009)

Amd_Man said:


> Opps! I hit the edit button again instead of quote. Anyways Thanks! No wonder why I couldn't find one. Now you why I am known as Amd_Man and not Intel_Man. :4-dontkno


Same here really... I started it off! haha.

The i5 2500k would be my recommended gaming CPU to date, it's the best gaming CPU at the moment. Games don't utilize the extra threads the i7 has so an i7 for gaming is not needed.

I recommend Corsair PSU's specifically the HX750 or AX750. And I think your GPU sould be beefier - going for the i5 instead of the i7 should give you more money to spend there.

\narm


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested builds.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Syck0 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Look over our suggested builds.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


i see that everybuild has a ati radeon GPU, dont like the Nvidia ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong with Nvidia chipped GPU's, I prefer them, but ATI is the better bang for buck.
The components in the suggested builds are suggestions for hardware that we know to be top quality but they can be changed to personal preference.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Ati is a good company I swear by them my self.


----------

